# Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus?



## matty2580 (24. September 2011)

Laut dieser Folie von Intel, von der IDF wächst der Vorsprung von Intel gegenüber den anderen Foundries.
Intel vergleicht sich dabei mit TSMC, Globalfoundries, Samsung und IBM.
 
Folie von Intel (IDF)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Vergleichsbasis nimmt Intel die Fertigung in der neuen 22 Nanometer Strukturbreite, und die Einführung von Tri-Gate-Transistoren.
Intel selbst sieht in Ivy-Bridge, dem Nachfolger von Sandy-Bridge mehr als nur einen Shrink.

Tri-Gate-Transistor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"normaler" Transistor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man die Folie als Basis nimmt schätzt Intel, dass die Konkurrenz frühestens Ende 2015 Tri-Gate-Transistoren einführen wird.
Intel geht auch davon aus, dass Tri-Gate bei der Konkurrenz erst mit Wechsel zur 14-Nanometer-Produktion möglich ist.


Intel Video zu Tri-Gate (Werbung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWSPDoIEyfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wenn diese "Vorhersage" eintreffen sollte, vergrößert sich damit der Abstand von Intel zur Konkurrenz....
Bis zur Einführung von Strained Silicon (Pentium IV - Prescott) betrug der Abstand noch 3 Jahre, und nach der Einführung von  High-k Metal Gates 
(Intel Core 2) schon 3 1/2 Jahre. Damit vergrößert sich der Abstand von Intel zur Konkurrenz bei jeder neuen Generation.

Bis jetzt versuchte ich die News so sachlich wie möglich zu gestalten, und werde nun mein persönliches Fazit schreiben.

Da ich nicht weiß, wie sich Tri-Gate bei Ivy-Bridge auswirkt, halte ich Ivy-Bridge nur für einen Shrink.
Ich sehe das wie User Skysnake im Thread "Bulldozer am 13.10!". 
Tri-Gate ist eine interessante Technologie, aber der neue 3D-Ansatz ist in meinen Augen nur reine Puplisitie.
Transistoren vor Tri-Gate waren ja nicht wirklich 2D, sondern schon immer 3D.
Intel ändert nur etwas die Struktur, und erreicht damit eine bessere Energieeffizienz.

Ich persönlich sehe einen Vorsprung von Intel, und würde diesen Vorsprung auf ca. 1-2 Jahre, aber nicht auf 4 Jahre einschätzen.

Wie seht Ihr die Folie?

Sind es wirklich 4 Jahre Vorsprung von Intel zur Konkurrenz? 
Vergrößert sich der Vorsprung von Intel zunehmend?
Wenn ja, kann die Konkurrenz den Vorsprung einholen?


P.S. Die ursprüngliche Quelle war ein Artikel von ComputerBase.
Intel sieht sich vier Jahre vor der Konkurrenz - 24.09.2011 - ComputerBase

@XE85:
So.., die Bilder sind jetzt richtig eingebunden, und müssen nicht mehr extra angeklickt werden.

*Edit*:
Wow..., vielen Dank an die Redaktion für die Werbung, für diesen Thread.
Ich hoffe, dass nun noch mehr User sich an der Diskussion beteiligen, denn Intels selbstbewusster Auftritt in der Folie verdient eine intensive Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema.


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Das glaube ich Intel sehr gerne...
Wenn man schaut was Intel auch jedes Jahr an Milliarden in die Forschung investiert, kann das durchaus stimmen.
Man schaue sich allein die Umstellungen der nm Verfahren an! TSMC hat sehr oft Probleme und Intel kommt schon bald mit 22nm angefahren...


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Die sind doch nur Arrogant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Er sagt doch, er schreibt noch, also wartet doch ab.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Es gibt auch ein Vorbereitungsforum 
Aber schonmal interessant. Die erste Folie gefällt mir sehr. Wundert mich nur das AMD da nicht mit drin ist. Oder kriegt AMD von einen der oben genannten "anderen Foundries" ?

€: Wenn ich die Folie richtig deute ist das mit dem Tri-Gate bei den anderen aber nur eine Vermutung oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein Vorbereitungsforum


 
Der User ist ganz neu hier, der weiß nicht mal, was das ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Hier werden Sie geholfen 

@matty
Es gibt hier *Klick mich* das Vorbereitungsforum. Da kannst du deine Beiträge vorher fertigstellen und danach in den richtigen Bereich verschieben. Oder du schreibst in Word vor und kopierst es dann hier rein


----------



## matty2580 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Diese "merkwürdige" Form des Schreibens habe ich nur gewählt um zu verhindern, 
dass wenn ein anderer User zur gleichen Zeit meine Idee hat, ich die Arbeit nicht umsonst gemacht habe.


----------



## Rollora (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur Arrogant.


 Aber im Punkto Fertigungstechnologien einfach wahr:
http://pics.computerbase.de/3/6/2/7/9/1_m.png

 warum kann ich das nicht vernünftig einbinden?

@Topic: die Fertigungstechnologien sind, je nachdem wie mans betrachtet, sicherlich 2-4 Jahre voraus. So etwa die Strukturgröße: war Früher hier AMD 1 Jahr hinterher (da kamen etwa die Herstellungsprozesse zu 130,90,65 und 45 nm EIN Jahr später) sind es heute schon fast 2 (32nm). Die dazu verwendeten Technologien mögen schon zusätzlichen Vorsprung bringen. So merkte man schon deutlich, dass Intel beim Umstieg auf 65 und vorallem 45nm einen deutlich größeren Performance/Watt Sprung gemacht hat. Etwa die 45nm Version des Core 2 Quad: hält bis HEUTE mit allen AMD Prozessoren mit.

*Ist man auch bei den Produkten 4 Jahre voraus?* Ist die für uns Kunden entscheidende Frage.

Und hier würde ich schon fast "ja" sagen, 3 Jahre sinds wohl schon fast:
der 2008 eingeführte Sockel 1356 und die damals erschienenen Prozessoren, halten immer noch die AMD CPUs in Schacht, bis heute ist da nicht wirklich was erschienen was die damals erschienenen Core i7 schlagen könnte. Höchstens der P2- X6. Aber auch nur in manchen Multithreadingbenchmarks, nicht in Spielen oder sonstigem.
Und mit den 4-Kern Phenoms kann selbst ein "betagter" Core 2 Quad, 45nm noch mithalten.

Ergo: sowohl der Vorsprung in Fertigungstechnologien als auch Produkten ist groß. Was einfach der Grund ist, warum AMD mit Intel nicht mithalten können wird im Highendsegment.
Würde AMD einen sauschnellen Bulldozer bringen, zieht man bei Intel einfach mit Ivy Bridge die Taktraten hoch, oder bringt einen "richtigen" - 8 Kerner (nicht die Bulldozer Mogelpackung)


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Mal ganz ehrlich, das gehört doch nicht in den News-Thread...
dass der Ivy Bridge diese neuen Transistoren verwenden wird, das wusste ich schon vor zwei Monaten. Also neu ist diese Info beim besten Willen nicht...
gRU?; cAPS
Edit: hab nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Sorry.
Nehm den Post zurück.
Intel sollte froh sein, dass sie die genannten Firmen anscheinend abgehängt haben, denn IBM fehlt nicht umsonst auf dieser Liste...


----------



## thysol (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Na, im Folien erstellen ist Intel der Konkurrenz anscheinend nicht voraus. Das Jahr 2015 und 2017 sind vertauscht.


----------



## matty2580 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

@cPT cAPSLOCK:
Also die Folie von Intel, und die Einschätzung dass Intel 4 Jahre Vorsprung zur Konkurrenz haben soll ist neu.
Diese "neue" Information gehört schon in den News-Thread.
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/21290-cpt_capslock.html*


----------



## Rollora (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Intel sollte froh sein, dass sie die genannten Firmen anscheinend abgehängt haben, denn IBM fehlt nicht umsonst auf dieser Liste...


IBM fehlt aber nicht, schau dir die Bilder an


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

@TE ... die Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen und in den Thread einbinden, so das sie direkt zu sehen sind ohne das man ständig Links klicken muss.

mfg


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



Rollora schrieb:


> IBM fehlt aber nicht, schau dir die Bilder an


 Mhm und schon wieder nicht aufgepasst -.-
Naja, wenn Intel schon den Prescott erwähnt, der bereits zu seinen Lebzeiten von AMD nur so weggeputzt wurde, dann stelle ich mir die Frage, was ihnen dieser Vorteil sein soll, den Intel da haben will?


----------



## TacTic (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*

Wie manche einfach nur posten um rumzumeckern..
Ich finde die News interessant und wusste nicht dass Intel schon 3-4 Jahre voraus ist, und mich störts auch nicht einen Link anklicken zu müssen.
Das passiert mir öfters wenn ich im Internet unterwegs bin.


----------



## grabhopser (24. September 2011)

mmmh also auf der Folie kommt 18 nach 15, gefolgt von 17 ^^

Davon mal abgesehen.....  Intel schreibt nur, dass sie bei Tri-Gate Transistoren 4 Jahre Vorsprung haben, vergessen jedoch zu sagen, dass die anderen Foundries  Tri-Gate ja nicht zwingend nutzen müssen.... z.b. weißt die SOI Technik nach meinem Kenntnisstand, ähnliche  Vorteile auf, was die Energieeffizienz an geht. 
Letztlich hat sich Intel  dazu entschieden auf Tri-Gate zu setzten, bevor es in meinen Augen notwendig ist.
Mag jeder davon halten was er will ^^…..

mfg


----------



## maxichec (24. September 2011)

Es mag schon sein das die 4Jahre Voraus sind! (Militär muss doch überlegen sein!  )

Aber es muss erst die Vorentwicklungen Verkauft.......


----------



## Parzival (24. September 2011)

Ich kappiers nicht!
Ich finde es nicht wirklich sinnvoll anhand von absurden Detailtechniken von denen die meisten nix verstehen einen technologischen Vorsprung errechnen zu wollen! (Und ich höre aktuelle Halbleitertechnologie an der Uni [Schande über mich!]!) 
Ich würde für so einen Vergleich einen wesentlich praktischeren Ansatz bevorzugen. 
Z.B: 
Intel führt die Core 2 Architektur 2006 ein.
Die ersten Prozessoren von AMD die in etwa die gleiche Leistung aufweisen (Phenom 2) bringt AMD im Januar 2009 auf den Markt. 
Daher würde ich mal sagen der technologische Vorsprung beträgt 2 bis 3 Jahre.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. September 2011)

Man könnte auch 10 Jahre hinschreiben, woher wollen die wissen was die anderen machen? Arrogant und peinlich zugleich

Mal sehen wenn Bulldozer raus ist, ob AMD immer noch 4 Jahre zurück liegt

Ausserdem geht es nur um diese Technologien die Intel praktiziert und nicht im Allgemeinen um Perfomance.


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2011)

grabhopser schrieb:


> mmmh also auf der Folie kommt 18 nach 15, gefolgt von 17 ^^


 Ich glaube, statt 18 sollte da 16 stehen, dann ergibts auch wieder Sinn 



> Ich würde für so einen Vergleich einen wesentlich praktischeren Ansatz bevorzugen.
> Z.B:
> Intel führt die Core 2 Architektur 2006 ein.
> Die ersten Prozessoren von AMD die in etwa die gleiche Leistung aufweisen (Phenom 2) bringt AMD im Januar 2009 auf den Markt.
> Daher würde ich mal sagen der technologische Vorsprung beträgt 2 bis 3 Jahre.


Würde ich genau so sehen - ist mir doch egal was die verwenden, haupsache die Produkte haben Leistung und sind einigermaßen effizient.
Wenn man sich die Folie anschaut, sieht es eher danach aus, als ob Intel mit neuen Technologien eine Strukturgröße voraus ist.


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2011)

Intel ist nunmal Technologieführer, auch bei der Lithographie zur Chipherstellung. Das gibt ihnen einen deutlichen Vorsprung, auch bei der Planung ihrer zukünftigen Produkte - schließlich kennen sie zuerst die Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der entsprechenden Verfahren.

Das Hypethema "Trigate" ist so eine Sache für sich. Neu im eigentlichen Sinne ist es nicht - nur das es endlich in Massenhardware genutzt wird. Auf längere Sicht wird es diese Technologie auch anderswo geben, ganz einfach, weil's  ohne nicht weitergeht - aber Intel ist eben der Erste, der es auch nutzt. Damit wird die Leistungslücke zwischen Intel und anderen Herstellern noch größer, wenn die nicht nachziehen.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. September 2011)

Die Patente liegen aber nicht bei Intel, und nur das zählt..


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur Arrogant.



Absolut nicht. 

TSMC hat ja selbst zugegeben erst bei 14nm mit der Einführung von FinFets zu beginnen. 
Dabei haben sie sich auch noch auf ihr "überlegenes" Knowhow berufen und Intels Entscheidung belächelt. 

Die Frage ist also, wer ist hier wirklich arrogant?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2011)

Soweit ich gelesen habe sollte Intel auf 22nm nicht soooo stolz sein. Samsung hat doch mit 20nm bei den RAMs begonnen, oder irre ich mich da? Wo ist da der Vorsprung? 

Der Athlon64 war Intel die ganze Zeit voraus, das änderte sich erst durch die Core2-Architektur. 1,5-2,5 Jahre sind wohl eher realistisch. 

Oder sollte man Anzahl der Kerne pro Sockel nehmen? Im Serverbereich schnuppern? Nein, Intel. Nicht mal die GPU könnt Ihr richtig integrieren. 

AMD kann das schon. Erfolgreich sogar. Auch mit 90% weniger Marktanteil. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen: AMD habe sogar die 

wesentlich effizientere Forschung und Entwicklung. Wie sonst können die jahrelang mithalten, trotz des wesentlich niedrigeren Umsatzes?

Oder Intel pumpt sein Geld in den Wasserkopf über der Forschung und nicht in die Forschung und Entwicklung selbst.

MfG und nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2011)

Du kannst die Strukturgrößen bei RAM (oder Flashspeicher, um das mal zu erwähnen, da gibt es ja schon länger 2x nm) nicht mit denen von CPUs vergleichen.
Oder GPUs - die hinken auch ständig hinterher.


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Patente liegen aber nicht bei Intel, und nur das zählt..



Und? Mit >dem< wird Intel sich schon einig.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2011)

also erst mal danke, das man mich hier zitiert 

so nun was zum Thema. Es ist von Intel halt schon sehr provokant, sich so zu äußern. Die anderen bringen Trigate ja auch, nur etwas später. Soweit ich das überblicken kann hat Intel dies vorgezogen. Auch erwähnen sie nicht, das sie auch nicht alles haben. Ich glaub High metal-k war's, was sie nicht haben. Müsste ich aber nochmal nachsehen, was es war.

Intel buttert halt verdammt viel Geld in die Fertigung. Andere sehen das nicht als nötig an. Es ist ja nicht so, das Intel die Maschinen baut. Das kaufen die auch nur ein. Das könnten die anderen aber auch kaufen. Einer muss aber halt immer der erste sein, und da nur wenige Maschinen pro Jahr gebaut werden, gibt es halt Verzögerungen. 

Zudem bewegt sich Intel bzgl. IBM und damit auch GF auf dünnem eis, denn wie sieht's denn aus, wenn die stacked Chips mit TSV bringen? 

Da gibt es eh schon ein paar Firmen, die das einsetzen. Ok, es ist dann nur DRAM, aber Sir machen es, und gerade IBM wird da wohl die ersten Chips damit bringen (CPUs). Ist Intel dann plötzlich 3 Jahre hinten dran?

1:1 Vergleiche machen da einfach keinen Sinn...


----------



## LP96 (24. September 2011)

@*kampfschaaaf
*AMD hat nur die GPU's weil sie ATi damals aufgekauft haben. Ohne diese Aktion hätten die auch erstmal GPU's entwickeln müssen. Also an der Stelle finde ich schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Patente liegen aber nicht bei Intel, und nur das zählt..


 
Solang die nicht Apple oder RAMBUS hat, mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen.


----------



## xdevilx (24. September 2011)

LP96 schrieb:


> @*kampfschaaaf
> *AMD hat nur die GPU's weil sie ATi damals aufgekauft haben. Ohne diese Aktion hätten die auch erstmal GPU's entwickeln müssen. Also an der Stelle finde ich schlechtes Beispiel.


 meinst du  das er das wirklich kapiert wo sein denkfehler liegt?  ich befürchte esnicht. der post von ihm ist nämlich wirklich hirnloses geflame  

und obendrein hängt nicht AMD intel nach in der fertigung sondern  wenn dann glofo, den AMD fertigt nicht selbst . was hier wohl kaum einer merkt


----------



## Memphys (24. September 2011)

Seht es mal so: Was wenn AMD Ati gekauft hat um APUs zu entwickeln die Intels um Längen vorraus sind?

Und ob es jetzt "AMDs Fertigung" oder die "Fertigung von AMD-Chips" ist, ist doch mal relativ egal, oder?


----------



## Kötermän (25. September 2011)

Kaufe schon lange kein AMD mehr, weil ich eben selbst gemerkt habe dass Intel denen weit voraus ist. Und wenn ich dann doch mal einen AMD Rechner aufbauen soll, habe ich komischerweise immer Probleme damit. Gerade für Perfektionisten ist AMD ein Graus. Wenn man den Rechner aber eh zumüllt und der dann so oder so instabil wird nach ein paar Monaten, und somit nichts anderes kennt, verstehe ich gut wie man auf die setzt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. September 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich dann doch mal einen AMD Rechner aufbauen soll, habe ich komischerweise immer Probleme damit. Gerade für Perfektionisten ist AMD ein Graus.



In dem Fall ist der Fehler wohl eindeutig vor dem PC 

Nen Phenom II X6 reicht jedem Otto-Normalbürger aus, bzw eigentlich auch ein X4 oder eben ein entsprechender Intel.

Was hier einige scheinbar vergessen ist, das wir eine Minderheit im 1-stelligen Bereich sind. Den ganzen Bürorechnern reicht selbst eine APU und der Rest nutzt seinen Fertig-PC aus dem MM.

Die einzigen, die die momentane Rechenleistung von Desktop-CPUs nutzen arbeiten entweder damit (Foto/Film-Bearbeitung o.ä.) oder sind Spieler.

Letztendes wird man auch mit dem Bulli sorgenlos die nächsten Jahre zocken können.


----------



## Do Berek (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aber im Punkto Fertigungstechnologien einfach wahr:
> http://pics.computerbase.de/3/6/2/7/9/1_m.png
> 
> Und hier würde ich schon fast "ja" sagen, 3 Jahre sinds wohl schon fast:
> der 2008 eingeführte Sockel 1356 und die damals erschienenen Prozessoren, halten immer noch die AMD CPUs in *Schacht*, bis heute ist da nicht wirklich was erschienen was die damals erschienenen Core i7 schlagen könnte.


 
Achtung,Klugscheisseralarm!Es heisst "in Schach halten",das kommt von einer Bedrängnissituation im Spiel Schach.
Sorry,musste das mal loswerden nachdem ich sowas hier schon öfter gelesen habe.


----------



## Kötermän (25. September 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist der Fehler wohl eindeutig vor dem PC
> 
> Nen Phenom II X6 reicht jedem Otto-Normalbürger aus, bzw eigentlich auch ein X4 oder eben ein entsprechender Intel.
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich. Das ist immer die einfachste Antwort, besonders wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie viele Rechner ich im Jahr zusammenbaue und wie viel Erfahrung ich habe.
Tut mir leid, aber so ist es nunmal. Das sehe ich nicht nur wenn ich sie Zusammenbaue, dass sie viel mehr Probleme mit Inkompatibilitäten haben, sondern auch an den Rechnern die ich nicht zusammengebaut habe und nur zum "warten" bekomme, und das sind komischerweise auch meistens AMD Rechner. Das geht mir manchmal dermaßen auf den Sack, dass ich am liebsten einfach nein sagen würde zu AMD Systemen. Oftmals habe ich das Gefühl dass viele AMD nur kaufen weil sie Intel *böse* finden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und das merkt man auch in den AMD Threads. Kaum sagt man auch nur etwas mickrig kritisches, wird man komplett zugeflamed. Und damit meine ich (noch) nicht diesen Thread hier.


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2011)

So..., jetzt muss der TE mal eingreifen.
Die Diskussion wird zunehmend *offtopic*.
Intel vs. AMD Threads wird es noch viele geben, aber bitte nicht *hier*....

@Kötermän:
Ich möchte Deine Erfahrungen mit AMD-Rechnern nicht in Frage stellen, aber ich nutze seit ca. 20 Jahren nur AMD-CPUs, und bin damit recht glücklich.
Meine Erfahrung war, dass nicht die CPUs, oder Mainboard-Chipsätze Probleme verursachen, sonder bei mir öfter schlechte Elko´s auf dem Boards.
Das Asrock Extreme 4 was ich im Moment nutze, ist bis jetzt mein bestes Board. Dagegen sind mir bei meinem letzten Board von Asus 4 Elko´s geplatzt.

Mich interessiert Eure Meinung zu dem Thema.

Hat Intel wirklich 4 Jahre Vorsprung zu den anderen Foundries?
Oder ist die Folie reine Puplisitie von Intel?


----------



## Kötermän (25. September 2011)

Um es mal klar zu stellen: Ich stelle nicht in Frage dass AMD Nutzer damit glücklich sind.
Aber ist schon interessant dass du schon seit 1991 nur AMD benutzt.


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2011)

Das war jetzt nicht als Angriff gegen dich gemeint... 
Ich respektiere Deine Meinung.

Ich weiß nicht ob es genau 20 Jahre sind, aber ich verbaute bis heute nur AMD-CPUs.
Es können auch nur 19, oder 18 Jahre sein. Ich bin 39, und kann dass nicht so leicht zurückrechnen....


----------



## Rollora (25. September 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> und obendrein hängt nicht AMD intel nach in der fertigung sondern  wenn dann glofo, den AMD fertigt nicht selbst . was hier wohl kaum einer merkt


1. Glofo gehört ja zu einem guten Teil AMD
2. Glofo entwickelt da weiter wo AMD aufgehört hat. Was Glofo nicht kann/hat/produziert ist auf AMDs Mist gewachsen.


Do Berek schrieb:


> Achtung,Klugscheisseralarm!Es  heisst "in Schach halten",das kommt von einer Bedrängnissituation im  Spiel Schach.
> Sorry,musste das mal loswerden nachdem ich sowas hier schon öfter gelesen habe.


 
Du hast recht, danke für die Berichtigung!

(BTW ich bin recht dankbar für Anmerkungen zu meinen Rechtschreib/Grammatikfehlern, ich lege darauf viel Wert und da man das in einem freundlichen Ton vermitteln kann, ist das für mich und die Diskussion hilfreich)


matty2580 schrieb:


> So..., jetzt muss der TE mal eingreifen.
> Die Diskussion wird zunehmend *offtopic*.
> Intel vs. AMD Threads wird es noch viele geben, aber bitte nicht *hier*....
> 
> ...


 
@Diskussion ob AMD oder Intel PCs mehr Fehler machen: knappe 80% der ausgelieferten PCs basieren auf Intel CPUs, was nunmal der Grund ist, dass sämtliche Hardware 4x mehr darauf überprüft wird, ob sie mit Intel Prozessoren zusammenspielt oder eben  nicht. Einer der größten OEM Hersteller, dessen Namen ich nicht nennen darf, überprüft dies sogar mit der ca 20x genauigkeit.
Der Grund ist denkbar einfach, die Qualität von Intel Produkten (CPU, Mainboard) von der Fertigung her gesehen, ist eben schon ab Werk besser aufeinander abgestimmt (AMD holt hier aber langsam auf) und wenn man rein auf Intel setzt, ist man insgesamt günstiger bedient, die Rücklaufquote von Intel Mainboards ist so viel geringer, dass die Garantiebezogenen Kosten geradezu lächerlich gering sind. Das schafft nebenbei bemerkt, auch angenehm zufriedene Kunden = erneuter Kauf bei dieser Firma.

@Topic: die Frage hast du schon gestellt und sie wurde dir auch schon umfangreich beantwortet, bitte den Thread nicht wiederholt pushen, es kommt sonst nämlich schnell mal ein Moderator und dreht den Hahn zu.

Intel ist in MANCHEN Fertigungstechnologien 4 Jahre voraus, aber nicht generell (in Fertigungstechnologien). 

Und da die Frage unabhängig von der Architektur ist (wo man schon mehr voraus ist(sehr traurig!)), sollte man hier auch gar nicht all zu lange diskutieren, das schafft nur geflame


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

HAHA, der war gut Rollora. Mich hats grad fast vom Stuhl geschmissen 

Ähm dir ist schon klar, das bei OEMs gespart wird wie blöd, und jeder einzelne Elko auf dem Prüfstand steht? Das hat aber absolut NICHTS mit Premium und hohen Qualitätsansprüchen zu tun.... Das sind einfach nur Kosteneinsparungen. Der perfekte OEM-Rechner sieht wie folgt aus: BILLIG in der Fertigung, er macht keine Zicken, und raucht nach 2 Jahren und einem Tag ab.....

Tja so siehts aus. Und dass das zutreffend ist, kannst du an dem Skandal von letztem oder vorletztem Jahr sehen, wo ein OEM Elkos verbaut hatte auf seinen MB´s, die Reihenweise kaputt gegangen sind. Da haben viele nicht mal 6 Monate überlebt, also einige %. Da wurde dann einfach gerechnet. Was kostet uns der Austausch aller MBs, und was ist, wenn wir das einfach laufen lassen, und nur die Austauschen die vor den 2 Jahren hopps gehen. Danach ist es ja nicht mehr unser Problem und der "Kunde" kauft dann ja hoffentlich auch schneller wieder einen neuen Rechner bei uns.

Jetzt kannste mal raten, wie die Entscheidung ausgefallen ist...

RICHTIG die Leute hatten pech, wenn ihr MB nicht vor den zwei Jahren abgeraucht ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben >80% der MBs das dritte Jahr nicht überlebt.... Und da willst du jetzt davon anfangen, das OEMs ach so toll alles überprüfen und abstimmen und bla, weil sie Top Qualität bringen wollen.... 

Die wollen GELD sparen, nichts anderes. Naja, die Mühle soll noch laufen mit dem was drin ist, aber das wars auch. OEM-Rechner aufrüsten ist sicherlich alles andere als ein Traum von mir...

Kurz um, Intel sowie AMD Rechner laufen beide gleich stabil, wenn man vernünftige/zuverlässige/ausgereifte Hardware kauft (und da kann auch von ASUS Murks kommen bei nem High-End Produkt. Ich erinnere nur mal an das A8N-SLI Deluxe )  und eben selbst auch drauf achtet, dass die Sachen zusammen passen, sowie eben die Software richtig wartet. Das Problem sitzt zu 90% vor dem Rechner


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2011)

@Rollora:
Den Thread pushen möchte ich nicht. Wenn der Diskussionsbedarf sinkt, ist dass ok.
Da die letzten Post aber vom Thema abweichen, wollte ich nur den Thread auf dass eigentliche Thema fokussieren.

Da es vermutlich keine eindeutige Antwort zu Intels recht selbstbewusster Folie gibt, sehe ich schon noch Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## Rollora (25. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> HAHA, der war gut Rollora. Mich hats grad fast vom Stuhl geschmissen
> 
> Ähm dir ist schon klar, das bei OEMs gespart wird wie blöd, und jeder einzelne Elko auf dem Prüfstand steht? Das hat aber absolut NICHTS mit Premium und hohen Qualitätsansprüchen zu tun.... Das sind einfach nur Kosteneinsparungen. Der perfekte OEM-Rechner sieht wie folgt aus: BILLIG in der Fertigung, er macht keine Zicken, und raucht nach 2 Jahren und einem Tag ab.....


Du hast ja keine Ahnung wie viel wir testen müssen um das zu bewerkstelligen 
Und nein, es gibt tatsächlich Firmen die legen es darauf an, dass wir langfristig kunden haben, die PCs auch mal 5 Jahre halten und genau wegen dieser mindesten 2 Jahre wo sie perfekt funktionieren, werden UNSUMMEN ausgegeben, um das ordentlich zu testen. Sag ich jetzt mal so, als Insider, spreche aber nicht für andere Marken (Acer etwa, da trifft es 100% zu was du sagst).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Kurz um, Intel sowie AMD Rechner laufen beide gleich stabil, wenn man vernünftige/zuverlässige/ausgereifte Hardware kauft (und da kann auch von ASUS Murks kommen bei nem High-End Produkt. Ich erinnere nur mal an das A8N-SLI Deluxe )  und eben selbst auch drauf achtet, dass die Sachen zusammen passen, sowie eben die Software richtig wartet. Das Problem sitzt zu 90% vor dem Rechner


Hey das A8N-SLI Deluxe hab ich auch, was war damit denn so falsch (außer der grauenhafte Lüfter bei manchen Modellen)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Hat Intel wirklich 4 Jahre Vorsprung zu den anderen Foundries?
> Oder ist die Folie reine Puplisitie von Intel?


 
Intel denkt, dass sie einen Vorsprung haben, fragt man aber IBM, sehen die das sicher ganz anders.


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hey das A8N-SLI Deluxe hab ich auch, was war damit denn so falsch (außer der grauenhafte Lüfter bei manchen Modellen)?


 
Was mit dem nicht in Ordnung war? Hast du das Rev 1.0 Debakel verdrängt???? Ich hatte insgesamt 4 von den Boards binnen 4 Monaten.... Dann hab ich mit Spacksschrauben nen Papstlüfter auf die SB draufgeschnallt, dann war die nicht mehr dem Hitzetod nahe. Btw. ein oder zwei von den MBs gingen out of the box erst gar nicht... 

Mit Rev 1.2 oder 2.0 gings dann. Da hatten Sie dann glaub auch ne Heatpipe für die SB verwendet. Rev 1.0 war aber grottig was die Kühlung anging.


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. September 2011)

Intel hat sie nicht mehr alle, was die sich immer einbilden und nen Sprung in der Schüssel dazu, und das 4 Jahre im voraus.


----------



## Jan565 (25. September 2011)

Wenn Intel 4 Jahre voraus ist, warum ist IBM dann besser und schneller? Das sollten die sich erst mal überlegen. Und ohne IBM kein Intel oder sonst eine Chip Firma die x86 CPU´s baut!


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2011)

@Hannesjooo*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48816-hannesjooo.html*


Irgendwas hat sich Intel mit dem Statement (Folie) ja gedacht....


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. September 2011)

@matty2580 Nur was?


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was mit dem nicht in Ordnung war? Hast du das Rev 1.0 Debakel verdrängt???? Ich hatte insgesamt 4 von den Boards binnen 4 Monaten.... Dann hab ich mit Spacksschrauben nen Papstlüfter auf die SB draufgeschnallt, dann war die nicht mehr dem Hitzetod nahe. Btw. ein oder zwei von den MBs gingen out of the box erst gar nicht...
> 
> Mit Rev 1.2 oder 2.0 gings dann. Da hatten Sie dann glaub auch ne Heatpipe für die SB verwendet. Rev 1.0 war aber grottig was die Kühlung anging.


  ja das muss ich wohl verpennth aben.
Version 1.2?
Shit ich hab hier version 1.02 oder meinst du eh diese?
Falls die 1.02 zu der Version 1.0 zählt die du meinst, muss ich wohl glück gehabt haben: Lief von 2004 (oder5?) bis 2010 ohne Probleme, meistens so ca 10 h am Tag


Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel 4 Jahre voraus ist, warum ist IBM dann  besser und schneller? Das sollten die sich erst mal überlegen. Und ohne  IBM kein Intel oder sonst eine Chip Firma die x86 CPU´s baut!


 wo ist IBM schneller?
Falls du die Taktrate meinst: das heißt genau gar nichts


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2011)

Dann wars halt 1.02 

Das 1.0 Board hatte auf jeden Fall ne Rücklaufquote von >50% anscheinend. Bei meinem lokalen "Dealer", bei dem ich natürlich das ERSTE mal nicht gekauft hab, sondern übers Netz, gingen auch jeden Tag welche zurück. Der war auch schon total pissed wegen ASUS. Die Dinger waren echt grausam. Ein Lüfterschaden nach dem anderen, und überhitzt ist die SB auch recht oft. Wie gesagt, nach dem dritten oder vierten Tausch mit Spacks-Schrauben nen 40mm Papst-Lüfter drauf. Das Ding lief dann auch noch 3-4 Jahre ohne zu mucken, aber man musste halt erst mal basteln, und SLI ging nicht mehr, da der Lüfter eben über steht, bzw halt nicht mit langen Karten, oder langen die 2 Slots belegen. Nicht so knalle sag ich dir, aber damals wars ok, da ich keine so lange GraKa hatte.


----------



## Genghis99 (26. September 2011)

Der wirkliche Vorsprung Intels liegt nicht darin, z.B. 3D Transistoren verwenden zu können - der Vorsprung liegt im Wissen, wie man daraus ein effizientes Design macht. Genau hier fliesst das meisste Know How ein, hier fehlt es numal den Mitbewerbern an purer Manpower.
Wie soll ichs erklären - der Eine kann aus 100 Tonnen Stahl numal ein Hochhaus bauen - der Andere kriegt bloss Eisenbahnschienen hin. Oder noch einfacher : Bleistift und Papier. Der Eine malt Strichmännchen, der Andere macht eine Grafik ...

Um wieder Nerdig zu werden - irgendwas in Silizum ätzen kann (fast) Jeder - obs dann effektiv rechnet, ist die zweite Frage.

LOL - Und wenn der Eine einen TLB Fehler produziert, haut der Andere eine ganze Netburst Generation in den Eimer.


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2011)

Ibm sieht das aber wie gesagt ganz anders. Wer hält denn verdammt viele halbleiterpatente? 

Intel hat sich halt nur in den kopf gesetzt tri-gate früher zu bringen


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2011)

Stimmt schon, dass IBM enorm viele Patente hat, aber wer weiß wieviel davon wirklich "brauchbar" sind. Intel sitzt auch auf vielen Patenten, die scheinen davon aber auch viele zu brauchen 

Man bedenke, dass 3dfx damals auch enorm viele Grafikpatente hatte und gebracht hats letzten endes nichts. Der entscheidende Patentkrieg wurde zu spät gewonnen
Sry war vielleicht ein blödes Beispiel.


----------



## Dorni (26. September 2011)

Erstmal zum Thema an sich:
High-K Produktion Intel: Ende 2007
High-K Produktion AMD & Co: 2008

Wo kommen die 3,5 Jahre Unterschied her???
Quellen:
IBM Press room - 2007-01-27 IBM Advancement to Spawn New Generation of Chips - United States
Intel® Hi-k Metal Gate Silizium Technologie
45 nanometer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Rollora 
Die schnellsten Prozessoren im Benchmark-Vergleich - Xeon E7 holt zum Power7 auf | TecChannel.de

Und zum Thema Patente
IBM zeigt 3D-Chip mit integrierter Wasserkühlung - Golem.de + IBM und 3M: Chipstapel für 1.000-mal mehr Leistung - Golem.de = 
Ich glaube man brauch sich keine Gedanken über die IBM Patente. IBM hat 2010 fast 4 mal so viele Patente hervorgebracht wie Intel, die Erkenntnisse die sie nicht patentieren lassen und frei zur Verfügung stellen nicht mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Jan565 (26. September 2011)

Das schlimme finde ich ist, das Intel sich immer als beste Firma darstellt, aber der Power 7 von IBM ist immer noch die schnellste CPU der Welt und das seit etwas über einem Jahr wenn ich mich nicht irre! Würde IBM mal wieder für den Desktop markt bauen, könnten Intel und AMD ordentlich einstecken. Aber IBM hat sich nun mal auf workstation und Server spitzialisiert.


----------



## Dorni (26. September 2011)

Stimmt doch auch, Intel produziert die Leistungsstärksten Prozessoren für den Desktop Markt. Und bei den IBM Preisen hättest du keine Freude


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2011)

Durch den heutigen Paperlaunch des Bulldozer hat sich meine Meinung geändert.
Nun gebe ich Intel Recht mit der Annahme, dass man der Konkurrenz 3 1/2 Jahre voraus ist.
Vermutlich wird mit Ivy Bridge der Abstand von Intel zur Konkurrenz weiter wachsen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Vishera (BD 2) daran etwas ändern wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Oktober 2011)

Der FX liegt pro Takt auf dem Level des Phenom I. Da bot Intel schon 2006 per Bumms  Und noch davor mehr Takt ... aber dafür kaum IPC ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie AMD ernsthaft die Meinung vertreten kann das IPC wayne wäre.


----------



## Jan565 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube wohl kaum das Intel überhaupt voraus ist, nur weil die schneller sind. Die Architekur von AMD zeigt eigentlich eher was in Zukunft abgeht und nicht anders rum. Daher denke ich eher genau das Genteil ist der Fall.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich, wie die Stimmung in der Redaktion aussieht. Einige Redakteure (inklusive eines gewissen BenchMarcs) tendierten ja deutlich in Richtung Bulldozer.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wohl kaum das Intel überhaupt voraus ist, nur weil die schneller sind. Die Architekur von AMD zeigt eigentlich eher was in Zukunft abgeht und nicht anders rum. Daher denke ich eher genau das Genteil ist der Fall.


Alles klar, AMD entwickelt für eine ferne Zukunft, die außer AMD nur wenige andere Menschen sehen.
Multithread-Anwendungen nehmen zu, machen aber immer noch einen verschwindend geringen Anteil aus.....


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wohl kaum das Intel überhaupt voraus ist, nur weil die schneller sind. Die Architekur von AMD zeigt eigentlich eher was in Zukunft abgeht und nicht anders rum. Daher denke ich eher genau das Genteil ist der Fall.


 
Multithread schön und gut aber Intel betrachtet bei der Aussage nicht nur die reine Prozessortechnik.
Wie man an der Leistungsaufnahme des Bulldozer ja unschwer erkennen kann ist Intel meilenweit vorne was den Fertigungsprozess angeht.
Zu bedenken ist das bald 22nm + Tri Gate kommen was nochmal 50% weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei den Peaks ausmachen könnte.
Dazu kommt das Intel eigene Fabs hat.

Also nur aufgrund einer Architektur - die aktuell in allen Bereichen relativ enttäuaschend bis Katastophal ist - auch vom Multithreading hätte man mehr erwarten können - so zu reden halte ich für nicht wirklich überlegt.


----------



## Jan565 (13. Oktober 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Alles klar, AMD entwickelt für eine ferne Zukunft, die außer AMD nur wenige andere Menschen sehen.
> Multithread-Anwendungen nehmen zu, machen aber immer noch einen verschwindend geringen Anteil aus.....


 
Das habe ich auch mal gedacht. Aber immer mehr dinge Profitieren von mehr Kernen und besserer Optimierung. Wenn es aber so währe, das Intel 4 Jahre voraus ist, warum ist dann ein 4 Jahre alter Q6600 langsamer als ein Bulldozer? Oder anders rum, wieso wird ein 2600K/990X langsamer sein, als die AMD CPU in 4 Jahren?

Womit sind die denn voraus? Leistung hat Intel mehr, das war es aber auch! Vielleicht dauert es, aber ich bin mir sicher das AMD irgendwann den Anschluss finden wird. Früher haben die es auch geschafft Intel zu übertreffen, warum sollte das nicht wieder gelingen? 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht was alle von AMD erwarten, das Unternehme hat nicht mal 1/5 der Größe von Intel. Da ist lange nicht das Geld im Spiel für Entwicklungen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab dir eben gesagt womit sie vorraus sind 
Es steht übrigens auch in der News. Haarklein.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Oktober 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Als Vergleichsbasis nimmt Intel die Fertigung  in der neuen 22 Nanometer Strukturbreite, und die Einführung von  Tri-Gate-Transistoren.
> Intel selbst sieht in Ivy-Bridge, dem Nachfolger von Sandy-Bridge mehr als nur einen Shrink.
> 
> Wenn man die Folie als Basis nimmt schätzt Intel, dass die Konkurrenz frühestens Ende 2015 Tri-Gate-Transistoren einführen wird.
> Intel geht auch davon aus, dass Tri-Gate bei der Konkurrenz erst mit Wechsel zur 14-Nanometer-Produktion möglich ist.


@GoldenMic:
Danke für Deine Antwort, Du warst mir einen Schritt voraus.....


----------



## RubinRaptoR (13. Oktober 2011)

Ob es letztlich vier, drei, zwei oder nur ein Jahr ist - Fakt ist, sie sind der Konkurrenz deutlich vorraus. Und wenn man die letzten Jahre Revue passieren lässt, muss man ganz nüchtern feststellen können, dass Intel diesen Vorsprung eher noch ausgebaut als beibehalten hat. Momentan sieht ihre Zukunft rosig aus.

Noch besser für sie ist, sie sind nun - immer noch nicht - in der Bringschuld. Im Prinzip könnten Sie jetzt einfach die Füße still halten und entwickeln und entwickeln und entwickeln. Wenn AMd dann irgendwann ein gutes Produkt rausbringt, hätte man bereits den nächsten Hammer im Gepäck.

Und zum Thema Technologie-Vorsprung von AMD: Diese neue Modul-Technik hat bisher nciht wirklich überzeugt bzw. hat eine Bauchlandung hingelegt. Mit Sicherheit würde sie mit etwas mehr Optimierung erheblich besser dastehen, allerdings ist es die Frage, ob man bei immer geringeren Marktanteilen auch die maximale Optimierungs-Aufmerksamkeit bekommt?


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wie man jetzt nach den Tests der Bullis sehen kann, ist Intel der Konkurenz wirklich einige Jahre voraus. AMD kriegt mit einem Octacore nicht mal die Intel-Quadcores klein, egal ob mit oder ohne SMT. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Sandys schon seit fast einem Jahr auf dem Markt sind, ist das schon ernüchternd. 
Man kann also sicher sagen, dass es schon mal mindestens ein Jahr ist.


----------



## Lie1337 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Intel der Konkurrenz wirklich 4 Jahre vorraus???*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur Arrogant.


 

Wo er recht hat. Schon mal einen AMD Werbespot in Norm. TV gesehen ? Ich leider nicht. Das ist wie bei einem Autokauf. Da bezahlt man auch die Werbemaßnahmen mit. Manchmal knappe 9,6 % auf den Grundpreis des Fahrzeuges.


----------

